# This is exactly how I feel.



## Nichole (Feb 22, 2011)

DOES ANYONE ELSE FIND THAT SHADOWS SEEM BEYOND STRANGE....OUT OF PLACE... DARKER AND MUCH MORE APPARENT THEN BEFORE...

THEY ALMOST SEEM EERIE.

FROM THE WEBSITE I GOT THIS PICTURE:

*Depersonalization - a feeling of being outside your body*
Depersonalization is a feeling of unreality or depersonalization is a feeling of being outside your body.Depersonalization can be a syndrome or a symptom of mental disorder.The patient feels that his or her body is unreal, is changing, or is dissolving; or that he or she is outside of the body.Depersonalization as a symptom may occur in panic disorder, post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD), borderline personality disorder, acute stress disorder. The patient is not given the diagnosis of depersonalization disorder if the episodes of depersonalization occur only during panic attacks.The symptoms and sensations of depersonalization:


like being a robot
going crazy
unreal
unattached
a spectator
having mechanical actions
unusual feelings
being outside your body
observing your actions from a distance
dizziness
dream like
cartoon like
behind glass
*What causes depersonalization disorder?*Depersonalization disorder often is triggered by intense stress or a traumatic event-such as abuse, war, disasters, accidents, or extreme violence.

*How is depersonalization disorder treated?**-Medication*- antidepressant or anti-anxiety medication*-Creative therapies* - the patient explore and express his or her thoughts and feelings in a safe and creative way*-Psychotherapy* *-Family therapy* - teach the family about the disorder and its causes and help family members recognize symptoms of a recurrence*-Cognitive therapy* - This type of therapy focuses on changing dysfunctional thinking patterns
The prognosis for recovery from depersonalization disorder is good. Most patients recover completely, particularly those who developed the disorder in connection with traumas that can be explored and resolved in treatment.However, without treatment to work out the underlying problems, additional episodes of depersonalization can occur.


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

hey,

I have been in this for 2 months now, started with intense panic attacks. they have subsided a little but yah it is so scary. last night was one of the wost nights in a few weeks. i dont take much medication, but took a clanzopam, I take them every few weeks it seems. I was shacking and just felt so scared last night so disconected.

I know what your going through all of it.


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

oh yah nice to see someone in canada! Im in vancouver.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Clark Whitelaw said:


> oh yah nice to see someone in canada! Im in vancouver.


Me too bud!


----------

